# Which cabs for Blackstar HT-5?



## maxident213 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi all  

I'm looking at picking up a Blackstar HT-5 head with which to rock my apartment, going for the mini-stack thing. I've done my homework and it seems like the amp will suit my needs perfectly, but I'm not sure yet which cab or cabs to order with the head. I think I can afford one of these combinations:

2 of these:
Buy Blackstar HT Series HT-110 40W 1x10 Guitar Extension Cabinet | Amp Cabinets | Musician's Friend

2 of these:
Buy Egnater Rebel 112X 1x12 Guitar Extension Cabinet | Amp Cabinets | Musician's Friend

or 1 of each.

I'd like to hear any input or advice from those who have played this amp through these cabs. There's a pretty big price difference between the two cabinets, I'd love to know if the tone difference is worth it. I don't need a lot of volume out of my rig, I am mainly considering the Egnater cabs because they are 1x12 as opposed to Blackstar's 1x10, and it's my understanding that a bigger cab will keep the low end tighter. Will an Egnater cab (or two) be worth the greatly increased cost versus the Blackstar cab? Are there any other cabinets I should be considering? Searching for a nice heavy thrash/death metal tone, lots of percussive 16ths so tightness is important.  Playing a 7 tuned down a half-step, if that matters.

Also, I'm trying to stick with small cabs for the sake of portability, I'd consider a 2x12 but am really trying to keep it "econo". 

Thank you guys for any help you can provide, I really do appreciate the knowledgeability & helpfulness of this community. SS.org 

Max


----------



## darren (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a pair of the Blackstar cabs, and they're quite good. They're actually TALLER than my Mesa Thiele 1x12s, but not as deep. I was surprised at how well they handle the seventh string.


----------



## dexmix (Sep 17, 2009)

from what i've read - i'm pretty sure you don't want the HT 110 cab. 
plenty of people say not to get them, just to get a 2x12.

i haven't actually heard one. My ABC 2x12 cost me less than $300 USD shipped.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 17, 2009)

Orange cabs are pretty dope with the blacstar ht-5 from what i hear


----------



## jllozano (Sep 17, 2009)

earcandy buzzbomb 2x12 with green machines and blackstar ht-5 combination sounds SICK


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 17, 2009)

get one of these:

G112 Vintage
G112W
Contemporary 112


----------



## dexmix (Sep 17, 2009)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> get one of these:
> 
> G112 Vintage
> G112W
> Contemporary 112



From what I've seen ABC, LOPOLINE, and AVATAR Cabs are all equivalent...
So i just went with the cheapest - which is considerably cheaper then Avatar,
not only that - the construction quality is just impeccable. The only reason mine was < $300 was because i paid extra to have a convertible cab as well as side handles. I also got speakers from WGS.

http://www.abcustomaudio.net/prices.htm


ask for a quote from jesus before you go and plop some money down. the price might be enough to convince you. (snakeskin ftw!)


----------



## maxident213 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies so far, I can see I have a lot more research to do.



dexmix said:


> From what I've seen ABC, LOPOLINE, and AVATAR Cabs are all equivalent...
> So i just went with the cheapest - which is considerably cheaper then Avatar,
> not only that - the construction quality is just impeccable. The only reason mine was < $300 was because i paid extra to have a convertible cab as well as side handles. I also got speakers from WGS.
> 
> ...



I really like that convertible cab option, this place has piqued my interest. Do they just sell cabs w/o speakers?


----------



## petereanima (Sep 18, 2009)

maxident213 said:


> and it's my understanding that a bigger cab will keep the low end tighter.



actually most bigger cabs make the bass bigger, smaller cabs keep the low end tighter.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 18, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> Orange cabs are pretty dope with the blacstar ht-5 from what i hear





There's some clips of a HT5 and Orange cab on the tube. Check it out.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Sep 18, 2009)

I would personally say a 2x12 (put it vertical) with g25s. The ht-5 doesn't have alot in the way of midrange, and the g25s add a pretty girthy dose. But v30s dont sound bad, and the ht110 isn't horrible (I think it has the celestion 10inch v30 speaker in it).


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 14, 2009)

As a capper to this thread, my Blackstar Ht-5 arrived today.  I got the head with the 110 cab they offer. The microstack sounds great to my ears, I think I may need to stick an OD in front of it though.

But first I look forward to plugging the head into the VHT 2x12a (V30s) I picked up a couple weeks ago from 7stringless here.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 15, 2009)

^

I always use my boost up front. It really brings it to another level... Way more bite and focus.


----------



## darren (Oct 15, 2009)

I love the clean channel of the HT-5 with a Tube Screamer in front of it.


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 15, 2009)

^ Think I'll grab a TS off the 'bay today.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 16, 2009)

^

Good move. 



darren said:


> I love the clean channel of the HT-5 with a Tube Screamer in front of it.



True. It really sounds great. 
But when I use it on the gain channel, I really need my Decimator. lol


----------



## TimothyLeary (Oct 20, 2009)

would you prefer the orange ppc112 over the blackstar cab? 10" speaker vs. 12" speaker, to run with the intrepid?


----------



## playstopause (Oct 21, 2009)

Of course. Anything under 12'' is a risk for low end "oumph" IMO, though I've read _only_ good reviews about the Blackstar 10''. Might just be the exception that confirms the rule. It will do good, even with an Intrepid. Ask Darren.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice.. never thought the 10" speaker could handle the low 8th string. The guy that I'm "watching" is selling the orange and the ht-5 head, so I only need to decide if I go with a digital setup, or a analog. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 22, 2009)

Do what I do, get a cheap 2x12 with good speakers and turn it on it's side! 

This is with my Egnater, but I use my Blackstar too.









darren said:


> I love the clean channel of the HT-5 with a Tube Screamer in front of it.


 
I had my Blackstar clean channel on full, with my TS808 boosting it slightly.

It was amazing.


----------



## maxident213 (Oct 23, 2009)

TS-7 came in the mail yesterday. I just spent a couple hours configuring & playing around and I am STOKED about this set-up. Current arrangement:

F-207 w/ Blackouts > TS7 > Blackstar > VHT 2x12 

with a Boss ME-8 in the loop of the Blackstar.

I am achieving thunderous & pleasing tones here in this small apartment.  The guy upstairs isn't banging on the floor yet either. 

Very happy with the sounds and thanks again to all who offered advice in this thread.


----------



## playstopause (Oct 24, 2009)

Told ya. 

Glad it helps.


----------

